# Repair Local Network problem with Registering DNS



## louiseminh (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi everybody

When i Repair Local Network Connection i've got a problem, never had before. many pc can connect with my PC but now cannot after is show : 
Windows could not finish Registering with DNS


Please help 
thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

What country are you located in.
Name of your ISP (Internet Service Provider).
Make *and* exact model of the broadband modem.
Make *and* exact model of the router (if a separate unit).
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
Connection type, wired or wireless.
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Make and model of your computer.
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP-Home (or XP-Pro), SP1-SP2, Vista, etc.
The Internet Browser in use, IE, Firefox, Opera, etc.

Also, please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, including the exact text of any error messages. If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?




On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands:

PING 216.109.112.135

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT  -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## louiseminh (Nov 29, 2007)

This is the result :

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\faculty_support>ping 216.109.112.135

Pinging 216.109.112.135 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=518ms TTL=44
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=331ms TTL=46
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=330ms TTL=46
Reply from 216.109.112.135: bytes=32 time=500ms TTL=44

Ping statistics for 216.109.112.135:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 330ms, Maximum = 518ms, Average = 419ms

C:\Documents and Settings\faculty_support>ping yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [66.94.234.13] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 66.94.234.13: bytes=32 time=348ms TTL=50
Reply from 66.94.234.13: bytes=32 time=347ms TTL=49
Reply from 66.94.234.13: bytes=32 time=349ms TTL=49
Reply from 66.94.234.13: bytes=32 time=517ms TTL=49

Ping statistics for 66.94.234.13:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 347ms, Maximum = 517ms, Average = 390ms

C:\Documents and Settings\faculty_support>nbtstat -n

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.1.19] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
TECHNICAL <00> UNIQUE Registered
MASTER <00> GROUP Registered
TECHNICAL <20> UNIQUE Registered
MASTER <1E> GROUP  Registered

C:\Documents and Settings\faculty_support>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : technical
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : Office.NIITNhaRong.com
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Office.NIITNhaRong.com
NIITNhaRong.com

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Attansic L1 Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/
1000Base-T Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-18-F3-E2-3A-02
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.19
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.5

C:\Documents and Settings\faculty_support>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, you don't have a DNS issue, because you can ping by name on the Internet. That wouldn't happen if you had a DNS failure.

Can you browse the Internet? How about describing in detail the rest of the network and exactly what works and what doesn't?


----------



## louiseminh (Nov 29, 2007)

i dont know mr johnwill, but when i check Services in Administrator Tools that i see DHCP is not start, when i start it, this problem si solved. Thank you very much:grin:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

When you reboot, is DHCP still running?


----------



## louiseminh (Nov 29, 2007)

DHCP is till running after i reboot, but i got a new problem after i fixed Registering with DNS.It show a message : "The trust relationship between this worstation and the primary domain failed". I will post a new thread and you can see it.Thanks john


----------

